# Applicant's letter for UK spouse visa



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello all!!!
I just wanted to know, is the cover letter from the applicant an absolute necessity or mandatory in order to get a spouse visa approved?

My husband did write a letter about our relationship, a brief history, significant life events, plans and hopes for the future and a statement that he will be responsible for us, as well as a sponsorship undertaking form.

Since my grandmother wrote a letter confirming our relationship (_we're more of a matriarchal family_) and I wrote a letter explaining my personal circumstances, I thought there is no need for me to write yet another letter, because all the info they need is already contained in 2 letters - my husband's and my grandmother's.

Do you think they will refuse us because I didn't write a letter describing our relationship?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

While not essential, I would encourage all applicants to send in a letter of introduction with their application. I don't know that they'll consider your Grandmother's letter at all.

What, if anything, did you write about your relationship with your husband in your letter? You don't need to spill everything, but briefly (a paragraph or so) describing how you met and your hopes for your future with him in the UK (another paragraph) would be helpful. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I didn't write anything about our relationship in my letter, only that I am married to my husband, that we have a child and that we are financially supported by him. I did include about 28 photos showing our relationship progressing over time. I just hope they remember that a picture is worth a thousand words...  

My husband did write a brief history of our relationship, and everything else they wanted to know.

I figured, they already ask these questions in appendix 2, about how and when we met, and how long we have been married etc...that me writing another letter would be just plain boring and annoying. 

My question is...is that letter that I was supposed to write as the applicant mandatory or not? It's nowhere to be found on the supporting documents guidance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't think they'll reject your application because you didn't write about your relationship. The letter is more of a "Hi, my name is Mac and I'm from Macedonia and this is my story" way to introduce yourself to the Border Authority than anything else.

The fact that you sent a letter and wrote about your situation in Macedonia is a good thing... the ECO would be interested to know about that and your relationship with your Husband (i.e. writing that you are married with a young Child). It's also a good thing that Husband at least wrote about your relationship, so the ECO can learn about how you met etc.

I wouldn't worry about what you may or may not have written in your letter... the overall proof that you meet the criteria for approval (bank statements, pay slips, housing arrangements, photos of you, Husband, Child together and with your families etc) is more important than a few lines of print.

Again, Good Luck to you!


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, I thought so too...our marriage and the fruit of our love - our baby is the most essential proof they need, together with the fact that we lived in my country for almost 2 years, in a house which I'll inherit one day (so my house). 
I mean come on, should I show them my c-section wound as well? While I respect their policy, I think it's very invasive in an individual's privacy. 

The thing about my grandmother's letter was, that here it's in our culture that the assets would be in the name of the oldest member of the family - and since my grandmother is the last surviving grandparent of mine - she is the head of the family. 

I did write an intro and description of every picture I submitted, for example, where was it taken, on what occasion, who are the people in the picture etc....

I do hope they take into consideration our cultural differences and the fact that we're deeply in love - which is more than obvious from the photos, e-mails, skype call log and messages we submitted.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Hello all!!!
> I just wanted to know, is the cover letter from the applicant an absolute necessity or mandatory in order to get a spouse visa approved?
> 
> My husband did write a letter about our relationship, a brief history, significant life events, plans and hopes for the future and a statement that he will be responsible for us, as well as a sponsorship undertaking form.
> ...


The letter from your grandmother is unlikely to carry any weight.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, we can only hope now.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

They don't care that you're deeply in love unless it pertains to the application you're making. If you meet all the other requirements, it goes to show "a genuine and subsisting relationship." If you don't meet the other requirements, your love won't count for anything.


----------

